

Math Whizzes Turbo-Charge An Online Retailer's Sales - fauigerzigerk
http://www.intelligententerprise.com/channels/applications/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=202300213

======
edw519
This is always a tricky problem in business. If the algorithm isn't
sophisticated enough, it's not effective enough. If it's too complex to be
easily understood by the people who work with its results, then they wash
their hands of it. "Why do we have 700 yellow shirts in stock?!?" "I don't
know; the computer did it."

Sometimes it's best to leave the most complicated algorithms to NASA. I'd be
curious to learn the bottom line results of this effort.

